# Latte pro Milk Frothing Jug



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Wondered if anyone has picked up any further information about these steaming jugs?

http://www.bighospitality.co.uk/New-Products/Latte-Pro-milk-frothing-jug-set-to-be-launched-in-the-UK

There was an article in February and than the one above in March, but not much since. Available on eBay from Oz.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141053351299?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

They look OK but you can do the same thing with TempTags from Glenn.

Or maybe learn to stop steaming by touch. It really is not difficult. Stop the steam as soon as the jug is just too hot to hold.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

I did wonder. The main difference here was the stories were coming from trade/hospitality sources as opposed to consumer channels.


----------



## Anthony Nguyen (Oct 18, 2013)

gmason said:


> Wondered if anyone has picked up any further information about these steaming jugs?
> 
> www.bighospitality.co.uk/New-Products/Latte-Pro-milk-frothing-jug-set-to-be-launched-in-the-UK
> 
> ...


It looks very cool ! But quiet expensive







shipping cost is already double price @[email protected]


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bit gimmicky ?


----------

